# SP-01 aftermarket guide rod?



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Just another quick question, hopefully someone can help me.

Has anyone put a metal guide rod in their SP-01? *and if so, where do you get it?* To me, the plastic seems a bit flimsy, but I've been reading that the SP-01 needs a bit of extra flex to it, hence CZ choosing plastic.

I've just ordered an 18lb Wolff recoil spring, and a Wolff extra power extractor spring. Will these work with the plastic guide rods?

Cheers.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

ApocalypseWoman,

You may want to contact Steve Bedair (www.stevebedair.com) as he makes stainless steel guide rods.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks, but I already tried that. He makes one for everything 'but' the CZ SP-01. Apparently it's because the SP-01 guide rod needs a bit of flex in it, hence I guess why it came with a plastic one.


----------

